# ***OFFICIAL*** Josh Koscheck vs. Robbie Lawler Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

***gle rock in great form for this photo.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The hair vs the dome = Lawlor is getting wrestle****ed and probably TKO'd.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Swerve bitch, LL keepin' DAT LEAD in the FFL, if Koscheck loses I will hunt him down and I will stone him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Robbie is the last of the MFS boys so I have to stay loyal. If kos comes out looking for a ko or if Robbie can stuff a couple of takedowns (12 years wrestling with Matt Hughes has to count for something) then Koscheck goes to sleep.ray02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kos by wrestling. If he lets his ego win and he stands...he gets Koed but I doubt he's dumb enough. This fight will look like the Daley fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> Kos by wrestling. If he lets his ego win and he stands...he gets Koed but I doubt he's dumb enough. This fight will look like the Daley fight.


I don't know about that, Lawler has power but he looked abysmal against Kennedy and Larkin. I think he's done.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lawler has overrated stand up. Don't let his win over Manhoef fool you. It was a fight he was getting dominated in, but Manhoef got a little overzealous. Lawler has made his stand up look better than it is because of his ridiculous power. He was getting out struck by Scott Smith in both of their fights for the most part. Lawler just knows how to finish. He struggled standing against Babalu and lost their fight by decision. I don't expect him to make many waves in the UFC this time around.

Koscheck could probably remain competitive on the feet if he can avoid Lawler's power. He should probably play it safe though and take this fight to the ground. I think Lawler needs to finish if he wants to win. I don't think he has the tools to outpoint. He looks terrible against guys he fails to knock out.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kos has decent standup. Robbies technique may look sloppy and more of a brawling style.. But Kos wouldn't be smart to stand and trade with him.

He needs to use his wrestling... Out of 19 of Robbies wins, 16 of those are knockouts. MMA math or not those kind of numbers don't lie.. Robbies hands are bricks.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as I want Lawler to knock Kos unconscious, Kos is simply a better fighter with a better skillset. If Lawler connects though he can drop almost anyone. I'm hoping that happens.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't know about that, Lawler has power but he looked abysmal against Kennedy and Larkin. I think he's done.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea I know, and perhaps you are right but I'd still like to think that if Kos makes this mainly a boxingmatch he gets knocked out. Lawler has looked really bad lately tho.

I still think Kos takes the safe route against such a heavy handed guy & just wrestles him all fight.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

If this fight is contested standing up both fighters got a punchers chance if Koscheck using his wrestling which I think he will he wins easy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kos is obviously the much better fighter, but I'm going with Robbie cuz I would very much like to see Kos laid out on the canvas. 

I can't believe Diaz knocked out Robbie before too.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Im going with RUTHLESS on this one. Im a huge fan of all things MFS since '02. But the big factor here is how will Robbie's power look now that hes back at 170? I mean, he was getting outwrestled by bigger MWs. I think he can hold Kos off. And if Matt Hughes (who I <3) can out strike Kos for 4:57 then Robbie will KO him in that time period.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kos has decent standup. Robbies technique may look sloppy and more of a brawling style.. But Kos wouldn't be smart to stand and trade with him.
> 
> He needs to use his wrestling... Out of 19 of Robbies wins, 16 of those are knockouts. MMA math or not those kind of numbers don't lie.. Robbies hands are bricks.


Pretty much this. I think Lawler's stand up is pretty ehhhh like I said, but his knock out power is legit. He can also be explosive when he brings his A game. It shows that a guy with average at best stand up can be successful against better strikers consistently if he has power and explosiveness.

Koscheck could potentially be competitive in the stand up, but he shouldn't take the risk.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

At this point in their respective careers, I see Koscheck as the more overall rounded fighter. I see him dictating the pace, grinding and mixing up some takedowns for a UD win.

Lawler should not be overlooked though, he has hands made of steel, they hit... you go out.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I am actually pretty excited for this fight. The reason is Koscheck is confident in his striking.. He's a decent striker, with good power, but he needs to mix up his strikes better. 
I see this fight being stopped maybe in the 2nd. Koscheck is going to push the pace heavy in the first, using dirty boxing and throwing in TDs here and there, having good GNP. in the 2nd Lawler will be gassing I believe and will be put on his back and ppounded out


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

It would be awesome if Robbie came back in great shape and ready, Im sure he understands that a win gets him back in the game, a loss and he could very well get cut if he is making much money, maybe? My head tells me Kos will find a way to win this..My heart says Robbie and my head says kos, this is kind of a hard one to be honest............Koscheck by decision.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Totally rooting for Robbie here. But takedowns are his weakness and if Douschehead, I mean Dumbass, I mean Koscheck was smart he'd try to use the same tactics as he did in his fight against Daley.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This is such a mis-match... Lawler has looked like crap for the last 2 years. Is he even ranked in the top 50 WW??? I don't understand this fight at all. I know Dana loves taking care of his boys, but damn don't spoon feed Kos!!!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Lawler has looked pants, its true.

But he's getting a chance he probably thought he would never get again. If anything can inspire him, it's this.

Who knows. Heres hoping.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im hoping Lawler doesnt KO Kos cos i need to keep the wad I would blow for when Dan Henderson gets physically Bludgened by Machida.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone's getting KTFO.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

So conflicted here. Fan of both fighters, more so Kos. But if Kos wins, Lawler is probably gonna get cut. 

Ugh. I'm gonna hope for a BS decision or ref call here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Come on you fraggle haired dumbass. Bring home them FFL points.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hard to believe Kos is 4 years older


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Omg yes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Fight smart Josh.. Just wrestle him to death. Make it more entertaining then Schaub though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Lawler's massive for 170lbs.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Welp, I can't say I'm not surprised that this is how Koscheck was going to fight.

AHAHAHAHA. Amazing


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Way to go Lawler, damn!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Damnit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

the ****?!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

****. I knew that knee hurt him.

What a bizarre stoppage. He was getting destroyed by punches but at the same time he was still aware.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Helll Yes!!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That ruled.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahahhahaha


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

EARLY STOPPAGE, so mad...would have liked to see Kos get his face beat in more.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good stopage, IMO. Kos was staring at the horizon while bombs were coming.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely an early stoppage, but to be honest, Koscheck's heart hasn't been in it since GSP broke his face. Might be time to move on.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Koscheck turned away from the shots, that's all I need to see. No way that was premature considering the way he was handling getting hit.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Koscheck's done.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Whatever else happens tonight, I'm happy. God I love watching Koscheck lose!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

and the upset streak continues...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

He was going to recover, it was a little early. But I'm just bitter because I'm a Koscheck fan


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Did it not look like Lawler landed an illigal knee?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Good stopage, IMO. Kos was staring at the horizon while bombs were coming.


I agree. he came back to his senses quickly when it was stopped but he had been huddled in a fetal ball for too long there


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Did it not look like Lawler landed an illigal knee?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I wish they showed the knee again. It's what rocked him in the 1st place. Pretty sure it was legal though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Koscheck better not be cut. For that


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Koscheck better not be cut. For that


I wouldn't be surprised if he retires honestly.


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Perhaps a little too early, but Kos wasn't defending himself, either.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Koscheck better be cut. For that


Fixed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Koscheck better not be cut. For that


Hum, hope not. How much money he makes, though?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> I wish they showed the knee again. It's what rocked him in the 1st place. Pretty sure it was legal though.


I hit rewind and watched it a couple times I'm pretty sure it landed and wasn't legal


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill b pissed if koscheck gets cut 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wish I was able to watch this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kos is a mouthpiece can't see the UFC cutting a guy who sells fights


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree with the poster who said Koscheck retires. He knows his time is up.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Great stoppage. What a crappy gameplan from Koscheck - pin him against the cage and lean into him.

He deserved to lose and there were plenty more punches coming.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Am I seriously the only one questioning the knee?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I honestly didn't even notice any knee. I'll have to go back and rewatch the fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Am I seriously the only one questioning the knee?


If it were even close Kos would have been grabbing his face and howling like he were stabbed with a hot iron.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I doubt Koscheck retires. I agree that he hasn't looked good since the hughes KO but he's got at least one fight in him I feel.



Toxic said:


> Am I seriously the only one questioning the knee?


I gotta see it again but I kinda hope you're right. That way they can't cut Lawler or Koscheck.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Am I seriously the only one questioning the knee?


I wasn't really paying much attention so I didn't see it. Anyway you can make a gif of it?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Somebody please go back and watch that shit, i am watching a shitty quality stream but it sure as hell looked to me like Kos was on his knees going for the TD and Lawler landed a knee. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Somebody please go back and watch that shit, i am watching a shitty quality stream but it sure as hell looked to me like Kos was on his knees going for the TD and Lawler landed a knee. Its driving me nuts.


He faked it.





In all seriousness though, we need some gifs in here.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Just watched it again and yeah, the knee was close but it connected fractionally before the knees hit the ground so it's a good call be Herb.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

It was a big left that rocked him then he finished with the rights. Unless you mean before that but I didn't see it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Swiss said:


> Just watched it again and yeah, the knee was close but it connected fractionally before the knees hit the ground so it's a good call be Herb.


ah, it definitely looked like it hurt Kos because he showed zero offense even before Lawler landed the first punch.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it caught him pretty flush on the jaw but can't be sure - it's pretty hard to pause it in the right place after a few jars.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so disappointed


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think a lot of people don't really like Kos including the refs. I do believe it could have gone on slightly longer because I would have very much liked to see Robbie unleash more. 

Good win for Robbie, give em Thiago Alves, Story, or Nick Diaz again after he loses against GSP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah your assuming nick will just lose to gsp, not happening on my watch


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah your assuming nick will just lose to gsp, not happening on my watch


Then I suggest you go camping in a remote area with no power or cell coverage the night of the Diaz/GSP fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> I think a lot of people don't really like Kos including the refs. I do believe it could have gone on slightly longer because I would have very much liked to see Robbie unleash more.
> 
> Good win for Robbie, give em Thiago Alves, Story, or Nick Diaz again after he loses against GSP.


I'm a HUGE Kos fan


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Then I suggest you go camping in a remote area with no power or cell coverage the night of the Diaz/GSP fight.


you and I will talk again about this in 2 weeks but I can't focus on that right now because the UFC is coming back to my fav destination this week japan and huntu is fighting


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you and I will talk again about this in 2 weeks but I can't focus on that right now because the UFC is coming back to my fav destination this week japan and huntu is fighting


That card is going to be amazing


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Was really shocked by the result. Lawler didn't look half bad, and I expected Kos to run through him with ease. Good for him.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Kos lost so all is well.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

*DAE think koschek fight was stopped prematurely?*

He wasn't out at all. Had full use of his faculties. Got right up after the fight was stopped. 

Herb Dean is officially the worst ref in mma. He makes mazzagati look good.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am so glad Koscheck's gameplan was thwarted, he had every intention of hugging his way to a decision.

Beast job by Lawler.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

mo25 said:


> He wasn't out at all. Had full use of his faculties. Got right up after the fight was stopped.
> 
> Herb Dean is officially the worst ref in mma. He makes mazzagati look good.


going a little far with the last part of your post. 

But I agree that the fight was called early. Koscheck was hurt, but he recovered well. 

And Toxic Im still not sure about that knee, the angle is making it hard to know for sure


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Kos looked out for second, then another punch landed and he came back just as Herb stopped it.

A bit premature, but I doubt it'd of changed the outcome, just saved Kos from an even more vicious beating. 

Good to see Kos lose and Robbie win  Diaz/Lawlor 2 after Diaz loses to GSP!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Not an early stoppage, Koscheck was completely out of it and might have suffered a concussion when Lawler punched his head into the mat.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Not a bad stoppage; Rogan is a moron. He wasn't defending himself in any way. Great win for Lawler I have no idea why he was ever fighting at MW. The way Babalu trounced him should have woken him up to the reality of his limits.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Premature stoppage, worse than Dan vs Fedor (coming from a Kos #hater").
Herb has been screwing a lot lately, those accolades Dana sent him derailed the guy...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Was an early stoppage, Kos got right up.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Was an early stoppage, Kos got right up.


Irrelevant; Herb has to follow the rules of the sport which state you must defend yourself at all times Kos ate like 5-6 hard shots without moving at all and being totally out of it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> Irrelevant; Herb has to follow the rules of the sport which state you must defend yourself at all times Kos ate like 5-6 hard shots without moving at all and being totally out of it.


I didn't count 5-6 hard shots


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> I didn't count 5-6 hard shots


So I just rewatched the end and it was exactly six clean hard unanswered shots where Kos wasn't even moving. The ref doesn't give fighters the opportunity to recover fighters do that by defending themselves. It is why Edgar got the TKO against Maynard and the same for Kampmann against Ellenberger. Herb enforced the rules exactly as they were meant to be enforced. There is no disputing that anyone who says otherwise is basing it off of their own feelings not the actual rules and how a fight is supposed to be officiated.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> So I just rewatched the end and it was exactly six clean hard unanswered shots where Kos wasn't even moving. The ref doesn't give fighters the opportunity to recover fighters do that by defending themselves. It is why Edgar got the TKO against Maynard and the same for Kampmann against Ellenberger. Herb enforced the rules exactly as they were meant to be enforced. There is no disputing that anyone who says otherwise is basing it off of their own feelings not the actual rules and how a fight is supposed to be officiated.


it's 4, two barely landed


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

mo25 said:


> He wasn't out at all. Had full use of his faculties. Got right up after the fight was stopped.


But did he "Intelligently defend himself" ?
To me he didnt look all there when he got punched in the face, he had that same look on his face that he got from Paulo Thiago's uppercut.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Vale_Tudo said:


> But did he "Intelligently defend himself" ?
> To me he didnt look all there when he got punched in the face, he had that same look on his face that he got from Paulo Thiago's uppercut.


Totally agree, Lawler beat Koscheck fair and square, he didnt defend himself and Lawler was going to continue to smash his face in without difficulty.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW..I was totally Wrong about this fight!!!! KOS is done and I love it... Cut the spoiled Brat Dana!!!! Kos just never really evolved enough. 

I still can't believe he got his butt-kicked by a washed up Robbie Lawler... Man I'm so happy right now:thumb01:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

you can say it was an early stoppage, but the way Kos was defending himself,, or NOT defending heimself I should say, Lawler would end up smashing him into the ground in a few more seconds.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> kos is a mouthpiece can't see the UFC cutting a guy who sells fights
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Does he even sell fights anymore? I have not seen any buzz around a Koscheck appearance on a main card for a while.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Does he even sell fights anymore? I have not seen any buzz around a Koscheck appearance on a main card for a while.


He's like Chris Leben, people tune in because they want to see him get his stupid face punched in.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep, it should have been left a bit longer so Robbie could have put him out properly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> it's 4, two barely landed


it's 6 if you count the 2 times his head bounced off the floor.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Josh will be back and dominate


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was a decent stoppage in my mind. Kos was just sitting there blocking none. If Herb lets it go until he is out then everyone says it was late. 

People get on refs way too much. You try to make the perfect stoppage while 2 guys are in a cage pounding on eachother at full speed. 

Was a fine stoppage. Herb saved Kos from going out. Simple as that.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Kos was not out but he was taking really big shots. He wasn't really defending himself and Lawler doesn't exactly have pillow hands, I can see why it was stopped.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Robbie is probably pound for pound the hardest hitter in mma.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Just rewatched the fight and Toxic was right about the knee being illegal. I gotta see a slow motion gif to make sure but it looks illegal in real time. And it didn't just graze him, it decked him. It's what rocked him in the first place.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It'd be very funny after all the illegal knee fakes he's done to lose due to an actual illegal knee. Hard to sympathise with Kos if that's the case after all the shit he's pulled.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahaha!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> HahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahahaHahahahhaaaahaHAHAHahahhahaaaahAAHAAHHAaaaaaaaaaahahAAHAHAHAhAhahaha!


gawd I hate you lol


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Any excuse :wink03:

Man, Nick is actually the only guy to ever KO Lawler, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Good stoppage IMO. Kos wasn't out but he wasnt exaclty blocking anything and he would have gone out after another 2-3 shots.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The way things are going is it possible Koscheck could get cut after this loss? 
2 straight losses, unconvincing win against pierce before that. He must have slipped outta the top ten now? Sounds like cutting territory to me, and Kos, like Fitch doens't come cheap!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I would be surprised if they cut Kos.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

kc1983 said:


> Kos was not out but he was taking really big shots. He wasn't really defending himself and Lawler doesn't exactly have pillow hands, I can see why it was stopped.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree with this. When I watched the fight I thought it was slightly early but I think Lawler would have still finished him off, Kos wasn't defending. Also People need to remember that Herb doesn't get to watch the slomo replay. Even if it was slightly early he still does a better job then anyone else in the business.



Killz said:


> I would be surprised if they cut Kos.


He's not a boring fighter like Fitch. Also everyone hates him so they love to watch him lose. He's like a pro wrestling heel. Not to mention this is his first loss against a non-main event level guy in a long time


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMATycoon said:


> He's not a boring fighter like Fitch. Also everyone hates him so they love to watch him lose. He's like a pro wrestling heel. Not to mention this is his first loss against a non-main event level guy in a long time


Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I dont want to see Kos get cut. I wanna see him keep fighting in the UFC because he can be fun some times. But WOOOOO Robbie put them hands on him. Next fight, I hope they give Robbie another striker. Lawler vs Manhoef was epic. /nuthugging


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

MMATycoon said:


> He's not a boring fighter like Fitch. Also everyone hates him so they love to watch him lose. He's like a pro wrestling heel. Not to mention this is his first loss against a non-main event level guy in a long time


I think Kos should be worried; WW is _stacked_ with talent, especially with Maia and now Lawlor down there. And kos can't be cheap per fight.

On a side note: Lawlor was hilarious in his pre-fight prediction: "I'm just going to stuff some take downs then put my hands on him". 
Apparently, it's just that easy :laugh:.

.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think he'll be cut since he's a big (enough) name and he has a personality. But we didn't see Fitch get cut so who knows. Depends how much they really want to save $, or if Dana was just looking for an excuse to finally cut Fitch (probably more likely).


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

After all the fuss once upon a time over Kos and Fitch fighting each other, wouldn't it be a hoot if it ended up happening in a smaller promotion? :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know how many fights kos has left on his contract? If its 0, then it doesn't look good for him!


----------

